# Junkers Ju 188 prototypes



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a copy of the book _German Luftwaffe Prototypes 1930-1945_ by Manfred Griehl and the first real Ju 188 prototypes are listed as having first flown in 1943, while 11 Ju 88 aircraft (Ju 88 V22, V27, V41, V43, V44, V51, V61, V62, V63, V64, V65) are listed under Ju 188 because most later became Ju 188Es. I'm guessing that Ju 88 V22 and V27 count as the first Ju 188s to fly, even though Ju 188 V1 and V2 were the real Ju 188 prototypes.


----------

